
Never build something no body wants to use - mateja1763
https://idea-sprout.web.app
======
arkitaip
I guess this is a Show HN? Regardless, on mobile this looks downright broken.

~~~
rikroots
All I get is a page telling me to sign in with Facebook, Google, etc. That's
not gonna happen.

Maybe that's the entire point of the page, and the HN post?

------
GrumpyNl
I have no idea what it does, no explanation, nothing.

------
mateja1763
Enables entrepreneurs to quickly and easily validate their startup idea and
obtain an initial following.

